# medicated chick feed vs herbal wormer??



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

I've ordered chicks for this year, but was wondering about medicated starter feed vs an herbal wormer (Molly's, actually). Has anyone used it on their chicks (coccidiosis)? I worm my goats with it and it's been great (AND they love it-shock!).


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I do use the medicated chick water then I use the herbal wormer from Murray McMurray and domascus(sp) earth for a dust bath..that works great for me..I actually got 10 new peeps just a couple days ago..


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I use only non-medicated chick feed as I feed organic rations and I don't worm at all unless they have worms. For fly management I add diatomaceous earth (DE) to all my outdoor critter's feed, goaties included, about 1.5 cups per 50 lbs of feed or, if you feed in a bowl, just sprinkle a bit onto the dry feed and swirl it about to mix it in good. DE is a proven effective preventive for internal parasites. I check everyone's poo now and then, plop some on a plate under the microscope.


----------

